# gravel



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

if i buy gravel from menards (hardware store) it has lots of silty sandyish stuff in it so at first the water is brown if i dont wash it off, someone said that when it settles back down on the gravel its good for plants, is that true? any1 know


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldnt rely on that source. What i would do would to be to run the gravel through a strainer and room temperature water untill all excess debree is wahsed away. Then after the new gravel has been added to the aquarium and once the water is up and running then for the sake of safety and your plants as well just by some plant grow. The stuff is really cheap and will work wonders for you :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Wash the gravel!


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Get all of the debris out. That stuff coul be harmful to your piranhas.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

what ever you decide on let it soak and strain it just like snowcichlid said.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

wash the gravel untill all debris is gone ,i always buy from hardware stores as much cheaper than lfs but it does take more time cleaning it ,you will still however have some debris left as you can never get rid of it all but it will settle and do wash it is hot water


----------

